# Pizza Fatty Time!!



## dukeburger (Jul 25, 2016)

First time doing a fatty of the pizza variety. I saw a post a while back of a philly cheese steak fatty wrapped in pizza dough and I had to try it out (I believe it was SQWIB), so here we go!!

For the filling; Shredded mozza, pizza sauce, green pepper, mild italian sausage, and Bear's pepperoni log. 

Smoked in the kettle at around 250*F with hickory until IT was 165*F (Around 3 hours).

When fatty was fully cooked, it was wrapped in the pizza dough while I brought the kettle to 400*F. The dough wrapped fatty went back into the 400 degree kettle for an additional 15-20 minutes, rotating once half way through.













IMG_20160725_122644.jpg



__ dukeburger
__ Jul 25, 2016


















IMG_20160725_123356.jpg



__ dukeburger
__ Jul 25, 2016






Rolled sausage out flat in a ziplock bag and cut open













IMG_20160725_123525.jpg



__ dukeburger
__ Jul 25, 2016






Started filling!

*NOTE* When trying to roll, the pepperoni was too thick and was just pushing forward. Had to dig them out from under the all ingredients and chop them up. Not a big deal, but I know for next time now,













IMG_20160725_123744.jpg



__ dukeburger
__ Jul 25, 2016


















IMG_20160725_132524.jpg



__ dukeburger
__ Jul 25, 2016






Bacon weave, seasoned with a bit of italian seasoning













IMG_20160725_132812.jpg



__ dukeburger
__ Jul 25, 2016


















IMG_20160725_165951.jpg



__ dukeburger
__ Jul 25, 2016


















IMG_20160725_170526.jpg



__ dukeburger
__ Jul 25, 2016






Rolled out pre-made store bought pizza dough (that stuff in the blue roll), threw in some more mozza in there.













IMG_20160725_170545.jpg



__ dukeburger
__ Jul 25, 2016


















IMG_20160725_170932.jpg



__ dukeburger
__ Jul 25, 2016






Fully cooked fatty, rolled up in the dough. Brushed with a bit of olive oil and dusted with Italian seasoning. 

Back into the kettle at 400*F to cook dough.













IMG_20160725_173217.jpg



__ dukeburger
__ Jul 25, 2016






Looks about done. Added the HD tin foil under it for easy rotating/removal.













IMG_20160725_174154.jpg



__ dukeburger
__ Jul 25, 2016


















IMG_20160725_174313.jpg



__ dukeburger
__ Jul 25, 2016






Terrible lighting in the kitchen at this time a day, but managed to get a decent money shot 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I took the end piece so I was able to take a few bites while holding it like a hot pocket 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks for looking


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 25, 2016)

Looks great!

Points!


----------



## dukeburger (Jul 25, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looks great!
> 
> Points!


Thank you Case!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jul 25, 2016)

Awesome Duke !   :2thumbs:


----------



## b-one (Jul 25, 2016)

Looks tasty!


----------



## dukeburger (Jul 25, 2016)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Awesome Duke !





b-one said:


> Looks tasty!


Thanks guys!

Still learning from the best on here


----------



## smokinadam (Jul 25, 2016)

DukeBurger said:


> First time doing a fatty of the pizza variety. I saw a post a while back of a philly cheese steak fatty wrapped in pizza dough and I had to try it out (I believe it was SQWIB), so here we go!!
> 
> For the filling; Shredded mozza, pizza sauce, green pepper, mild italian sausage, and Bear's pepperoni log.
> 
> ...


duke this is amazing looking!  I will pin this and try something like it soon. I need to make a FATTIE!


----------



## mike5051 (Jul 25, 2016)

Awesome step by step Duke!  That is one good looking fatty!

Mike


----------



## dukeburger (Jul 25, 2016)

smokinadam said:


> duke this is amazing looking! I will pin this and try something like it soon. I need to make a FATTIE!


Thanks Adam!


----------



## dukeburger (Jul 25, 2016)

mike5051 said:


> Awesome step by step Duke!  That is one good looking fatty!
> 
> Mike


Thanks Mike!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 26, 2016)

WOO HOO Duke!

It doesn't get any better than that.

I owe you a point, I'm over my limit!

Al


----------



## dukeburger (Jul 26, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> WOO HOO Duke!
> 
> It doesn't get any better than that.
> 
> ...


Thanks Al!

I'm also over my limit. Lots of good smokes going down lately


----------



## sauced (Jul 26, 2016)

Fantastic Fatty!!! Great step by step as well!!!

Points!


----------



## dukeburger (Jul 26, 2016)

Sauced said:


> Fantastic Fatty!!! Great step by step as well!!!
> 
> Points!


Thanks Sauced! 

and for the points!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jul 26, 2016)

That fatty is freakin AWESOME

When can i come get mine


----------



## dukeburger (Jul 26, 2016)

nepas said:


> That fatty is freakin AWESOME
> 
> When can i come get mine


Thanks! Still a piece leftover, but it's calling me for lunch!!


----------



## pitbulmom (Jul 26, 2016)

I am going try making a Fatty and this looks Awesome!!!!!


----------



## dukeburger (Jul 26, 2016)

PitBulMom said:


> I am going try making a Fatty and this looks Awesome!!!!!


Thanks!


----------



## ndwildbill (Jul 27, 2016)

That Fatty looks like I want some!!  Great job, I gotta try that pizza dough roll on my next one.  Great step by step...thanks for sharing!


----------



## idahopz (Jul 27, 2016)

Nice weave and great color!


----------



## dukeburger (Jul 27, 2016)

Ndwildbill said:


> That Fatty looks like I want some!!  Great job, I gotta try that pizza dough roll on my next one.  Great step by step...thanks for sharing!


Thanks wild bill!!


IdahoPZ said:


> Nice weave and great color!


Thanks PZ! Much appreciated


----------



## remsr (Jul 28, 2016)

I don't have any words to describe how good that looks. 
Randy,


----------



## sqwib (Jul 28, 2016)

Man that is awesome, fantastic, I would have missed this but saw a link Al posted.


----------



## dukeburger (Jul 28, 2016)

REMSR said:


> I don't have any words to describe how good that looks.
> Randy,


Thanks, Randy!


SQWIB said:


> Man that is awesome, fantastic, I would have missed this but saw a link Al posted.


Thanks SQWIB. 

And thanks for giving me the idea


----------

